# Back for more track plan feedback



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

It has been a while since I posted a track plan and the more I looked at the last one, the less I liked it. So, I started over. Just to give you some context. My layout will be inspired the Frisco railroad and is placed in the Missouri Ozarks, since that is where I grew up, but I haven't based it on any particular section. So "inspired by" rather than "based on". It is placed in the 1930s, so steam era. I'm trying to stay vaguely true to the 

The left side is obvious a yard with some engine maintenance, a coaling tower, a water tower, an engine shed, maybe some other stuff.

The top section is downtown area with a small spur as a team track or maybe a small industry. There is a passenger depot in the upper left corner. 

The right side is an urban area there will be a small down and I'll build a small country depot and maybe some other small industry. The switch there will got to a spur servicing a quarry and lumber camp. There will be some elevation change her and the spur will pass under the mainline.

The peninsula will be industrial I pretty much ripped off this section from a layout I found on MRR magazine's website. There will be a couple of industries here. 

The scale is HO, the dimensions are 9 ft wide by 10 long. Yes, that is a lift our section on the bottom right. I know, I know they can be a pain, but I'm pretty stuck on continuous running and I don't have the space make like a hidden loop or something.

I'm open to suggestions and modifications. TIA for any feedback.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

looky here, engine will not clear points, no room to tow a car.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd just take that diagonal track out, doesn't serve much purpose.
You have a runaround track on the left if needed.
Looks like a nice layout for operations and fun to run. 

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a very enjoyable operations layout...it has what I always favor...lots
of switching action. And a single track main powered by a DCC system gives you
even more action as train a has to take to a passing siding to avoid a head on
with train B.

Don


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

On the right side -- is the "crossing/diamond" in the lower right hand corner really needed?

I'd "cut it short" and put an industry in there instead.
Perhaps with another switch for another industry close to the switch on the siding/runaround track (on the right). Make it heading "north" for a bit more shufflin' around.

Now your traveling switcher has another industry to take care of.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

dboone said:


> It has been a while since I posted a track plan and the more I looked at the last one, the less I liked it. So, I started over. Just to give you some context. My layout will be inspired the Frisco railroad and is placed in the Missouri Ozarks, since that is where I grew up, but I haven't based it on any particular section. So "inspired by" rather than "based on". It is placed in the 1930s, so steam era. I'm trying to stay vaguely true to the
> 
> The left side is obvious a yard with some engine maintenance, a coaling tower, a water tower, an engine shed, maybe some other stuff.
> 
> ...


dboone:

Welcome back! I like your new track plan.
I'm guessing your proposed lift-out section is at the lower end of the right-hand aisle, where only a single track crosses it. That's where I'd put it, but I would use a hinged section, rather than a lift-out.
Lift-outs need to be set down somewhere, and that often means they get set down on top of the layout & eventually damage stuff. If you must use a lift-out I recommend building shelves designed to hold it, both inside, and outside, the entrance it spans.

By contrast, a hinged section is basically self-storing. You can hinge it to fold up or fold down. Folding down has some natural advantages, and it will work well if the hinged section has flat & sturdy scenery and structures. If the hinged section will have anything the least bit delicate on it, it may need to drop both down, and then on underneath, the layout, to protect whatever's on top of it. This means some form of latch, or spring, to hold it in the "beyond-hanging-straight-down" position.
I think you told me you were going to use two-foot wide aisles? (bad idea) If so, that makes it even more important to get the section into a protected position.
In one of my files, I have advised against tilt-up sections, but then I saw one on you tube that solved most of the problems inherent in that configuration.
My old objections were based around the hinge being located at the very end of the tilting section. If the hinge point is a few inches inward from the end, that works a lot better.
Let's say your tilting section extends about four inches to the left of the aisle. The pivot point would be at the left end of your center peninsula section. Pulling up on the tilting section actually causes the 4" part of the tilt section to drop down, This makes lining up the rail ends without damage, much easier that with a conventional hinge at the end.
If you attach a counterweight that is somewhat heavier than the tilt-up, once raised, it will tend to naturally stay up. When you pull it down to close the access opening, some form of cupboard latch, or magnet, holds it closed.
I built a drop down, but due to lack of under the layout clearance, and the mechanical complexity of insuring that my model of Salmon Bay drawbridge is kept out of the way, I plan to abandon the drop down notion, and build a tilt-up, as described, on the other side of my aisle. 

regards;

Traction Fan 🙂

PS. Maybe we can "Zoom" over this tilt up idea.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

J.Albert1949 said:


> On the right side -- is the "crossing/diamond" in the lower right hand corner really needed?
> 
> I'd "cut it short" and put an industry in there instead.
> Perhaps with another switch for another industry close to the switch on the siding/runaround track (on the right). Make it heading "north" for a bit more shufflin' around.
> ...


Agreed. Sometimes less is more on a layout, particularly if it is to be mostly a main-line running loop with lots of hills and forests. But this layout is more suited to industrial switching, and the peninsula at right could be made into a waterfront operation.


----------



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

Dennis461 said:


> looky here, engine will not clear points, no room to tow a car.
> 
> View attachment 565070


I based this bit off of a track plan I found in Model Railroader magazine's website. Operationally, I believe the engine detaches from the train and leaves it on the main and then backs into this area for switching. On that particular piece that you have circled on the plan, only the engine would really occupy that space. Even so, you are right. I'm going to need to adjust to make this work.


----------



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> On the right side -- is the "crossing/diamond" in the lower right hand corner really needed?
> 
> I'd "cut it short" and put an industry in there instead.
> Perhaps with another switch for another industry close to the switch on the siding/runaround track (on the right). Make it heading "north" for a bit more shufflin' around.
> ...


That might work. Thanks!


----------



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

traction fan said:


> dboone:
> 
> Welcome back! I like your new track plan.
> I'm guessing your proposed lift-out section is at the lower end of the right-hand aisle, where only a single track crosses it. That's where I'd put it, but I would use a hinged section, rather than a lift-out.
> ...


Thanks, Traction. Do you have link to that YouTube video you watched?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a fan of a hinged 'lift up' bridge...it requires less engineering and offers
a solid track base when closed. Protecting your loco from a crash to
the floor when open is easy also. The hinged end becomes a 'bumper' when up
and requires no electrical work. On the open end track make a gap in the RIGHT rail ONLY
about 2 or 3 feet back from the opening. Make a track drop to a small
brass or copper strip on the face of the opening. Run both bus wires
to the tracks on the bridge. Attach a track drop from the bridge RIGHT rail
to another brass strip on the bridge open face. When bridge is down
contact is made trains run. When up...loco stops before opening.

The width of layout inner aisles can be critical...more so if you are a hefty guy.
I had one on my layout...it was a royal pain in the hips...I had to sidle
in...awkwardly do the chore...then sidle out. You might create a test 'aisle' with
a couple chairs back to back the width of your aisle...if you can't make
it...you may need to diet...or whatever.

Don

Don


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Regarding post #5 suggestion by *J.A.1949*:
I'd leave it in, as it can represent an interchange.. Otherwise he has no connection to the outer world/other RRs...
Also, just nice to have a diamond adding some drama..


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

dboone said:


> Thanks, Traction. Do you have link to that YouTube video you watched?


dboone;

Unfortunately no. Try googling model railroad entrances, or something similar.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I say, do the duck under or what ever you end up with on the left side, not the right. That will leave you room to add a WYE to the entrance of the center island railyard. Could become quite handy.


----------

